# New Book On Karate Sparring by Dan Anderson



## Dan Anderson (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi Folks,
This is to announce that I have finished my latest ebook on sparring.  "American Freestylye Karate: A Guide To Sparring," my first book on sparring was published 20 years ago and is still in print and selling.  This new book is the long awaited follow up to it.  It has been done in an electronic book format, both as a download item off the internet  and as a CD ROM.  The working title is "Sparring Moves and Methods - Tactics and Strategies For Sparring The American Freestyle Karate Way."  It is jam packed full of actual sparring and fighting moves, each which has been "road tested" by me.  They all work.  It will be available within the next two weeks.  The cost will be $29.95 for the CD ROM and $24.95 for the download version.  If you have an inquiries, feel free to email me.
Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Mar 2, 2002)

I still cannot reach the site (www.danandersonkarate.com).


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 3, 2002)

Hello,
Had trouble with the server losing my whole site data in an attempt to move to another host.  My computer whiz is putting me up on his server ans it should be up in about a week.  
Yours,
Dan


----------



## arnisador (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks, I'll keep checking!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Mar 12, 2002)

Hello all.  My website is back up.  www.danandersonkarate.com
Dan


----------

